# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Kada je...?

## domy

Dakle kakav je raspored rasprodaji za ovu godinu...naravno ako se zna?

----------


## domy

Kaj se još ne znaju termini

----------

